# Xrite Color munki smile.



## Daniel Patrick klesh (Jan 26, 2017)

I have a MacBook Pro from around 2012. Is this product do able for Vals rating my MacBook ? Not trying to spend tons of money as my budget doesn't allow but want to know if any of you fine people can say it's good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony Jay (Jan 26, 2017)

I am not sure I understand the question.
I actually had to to a google search for "vals rating" which was not particularly illuminating for the context.
Perhaps you should rephrase...

Tony Jay


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 26, 2017)

I assume he meant 'calibrating'. Maybe autocorrect?


----------



## Tony Jay (Jan 26, 2017)

I just prefer not to make the assumption - been caught out too many times!

Tony Jay


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 26, 2017)

Sure, but I think that the title of the thread is a give away in this case. ColorMunki Smile is a screen calibration system. ColorMunki Smile - Calibrate. Share. Smile!


----------



## Tony Jay (Jan 26, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> Sure, but I think that the title of the thread is a give away in this case. ColorMunki Smile is a screen calibration system. ColorMunki Smile - Calibrate. Share. Smile!


And what he wrote in the body of the post makes no sense to me in that context...

Tony Jay


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 26, 2017)

We'll leave it for him to explain, but I believe he simply meant to ask if ColorMunki Smile can be used to calibrate his MacBook Pro 2012.


----------



## Daniel Patrick klesh (Jan 27, 2017)

JohanElzenga said:


> We'll leave it for him to explain, but I believe he simply meant to ask if ColorMunki Smile can be used to calibrate his MacBook Pro 2012.



That would be correct. Was at work and trying to type it out very fast 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 27, 2017)

Well. The answer is why not? I have no personal experience with this device, but I couldn't think of a reason why it wouldn't work with your MBP.


----------



## Tony Jay (Jan 27, 2017)

Any monitor can be calibrated but it does not necessarily follow that the monitor is any good for image editing.
I do not know of any pro photographers who will use a MBP for mission critical final editing.

I understand that you are on a budget and may well have to settle for your MBP for now but I would look to getting an Eizo or NEC monitor before too long.
Eizo or NEC monitors, those that are designed and specced for image and video editing, retain their colour accuracy at low luminance (most monitors struggle to do this), can be set to luminances far lower than most consumer-level monitors can even reach (this is a crucial consideration for image editing, softproofing and printing) and exhibit an edge-to-edge and corner-to-corner consistency just not found in consumer level monitors.

Dell also have some monitors that that compete for the big boys.

Tony Jay


----------

